# Use Cinnamon powder to stop Phal crown rot



## bigleaf (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is an update to these 3 plants that I rescued with cinnamon powder. I'm happy to report that all three plants are alive and well. Original post here
http://www.phalaenopsis.net/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=15328&p=131955#p131955

In particular, here is a picture of Phal violacea today 2014-06-20. I was watering today and happen to see the new keiki is large now. It should bloom this season.

Usually Phal violacea is difficult to save. But if caught early and the plant has strong root system, it can be saved like this.













Previously 2013-08-30 - I removed the flower and bud to encourage the plant to save itself. Otherwise the plant may stay in bloom continously and eventually drained its resources.






I also use Kocide to treat rot. I would make a paste out of Kocide powder. But cinnamon is easier because I can handle it without wearing gloves. I would bring out Kocide if its an import plant like Phalaenopsis gigantea.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2014)

nice save.
I think cinnamon works, too.


----------



## Carkin (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you for the update...great save!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2014)

How long did it take for the new growth to come after you applied the cinnamon?


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 21, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> How long did it take for the new growth to come after you applied the cinnamon?



I did not record the details. It feels that the plant did take a long time to produce a keiki. I would estimate 4-6 months to get a keiki started. during this time I kept the plant on the dry side. A year later, now the weather is nice and warm so the keiki has taken off.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Peter. That's about what I would expect. I'll have to try the cinnamon thing -- I wonder if that helps the plant make a keiki.


----------



## eaborne (Jun 21, 2014)

So Peter, was all you did is dump dry cinnamon in the crown or did you make a paste and spread it?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2014)

Good save. I usually go w/ something more man-made, but I will try adding your more wholistic version next time.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 22, 2014)

maybe mix both together...

jim brasch used to or still does make a 'stoprot' with copper sulfate i think and lanolin, same could be done with cinnamon or kocide


----------

